# TORO Weed Whacker Help Request



## JP56 (May 31, 2022)

*HELP!!! *Looking for a Service/IPL Manual for a 2011 Toro Weed Trimmer, Model No: 51944. I have found exploded parts list w number at Toro's web site (which really SUX & they have deemed a lot of the support for this product No Longer Available), but would really like an actual Service/Repair Manual for it. It has a 25cc engine, which the Label says "Techtronic Industries North America", but no luck there or at the Toro site. Also found a 398 page "Quick Service Manual" download at the Toro site, but it appears to cover just about every type of equipment Toro has EXCEPT for Trimmers.

My trimmer began operating erratically when tipping counter clockwise while trimming, engine also began really screaming at wot while trimming, and fuel spraying out of the carb cover as well. Also the Plug wire cap no longer stays on the plug end and no longer "locks" into the top cover by the grove around the big rubber cap, so it keeps vibrating off while running it. 

I have been having trouble starting & running it lately. Using a Spark plug Tester, it seems to have what I would call a good strong spark, but when I pulled the covers to change the fuel & primer bulb lines, & to trace the wires from the kill switch to ground, I thought after looking at the coil gap that it looked rather large. So I am trying to find the Air Gap Spec number, & also the Spark Plug Gap number. 

*If I had to guess, I would think something like .25 on the plug & somewhere between .10 to .12 on the air gap for the coil? Input on this would be Greatly APPRICIATED!*

I am currently having some starting/running problems with it. It had been fuel starved & leaking, but I fixed that changing all the fuel system lines, as 1 started leaking & the other was getting sloppy where it goes thru the tank grommet. Since then, I have trouble starting it. When I get it started it will run a very short time at Full throttle then start stumbling, IF I start bumping the throttle, it starts stumbling even worse then just dies. After that, I can't start it unless I pull the plug, pull the starter a few times, then put the plug back & it starts, then repeats the whole crap cycle again. Bad Carb, Flooding??


----------



## skeet88 (May 31, 2022)

Sounds like fuel delivery problems.I have used .012” feeler gauge for the coil gap over the years on different small engines.The loose plug wire can cause erratic behavior.The fuel filter could be sticking above the fuel level when turning the trimmer sideways starving for fuel.Try cleaning the carb there could be trash in the screen from damaged fuel lines.


----------



## JP56 (May 31, 2022)

skeet88 said:


> Sounds like fuel delivery problems.I have used .012” feeler gauge for the coil gap over the years on different small engines.The loose plug wire can cause erratic behavior.The fuel filter could be sticking above the fuel level when turning the trimmer sideways starving for fuel.Try cleaning the carb there could be trash in the screen from damaged fuel lines.


Thanks skeet I will check the filter level & change it as well, & try cleaning the carb.


----------

